# Welcher cpu-luefter fuer phenom II x4 965?



## r0kk5tar (4. Januar 2011)

Ich suche nen leisen cpu-luefter fuer meinen amd phenom II x4 965, in verbindung mit einem gigabyte ga-870a-ud3 in einem IN WIN Maelstrom, der ordentlich luft reinschaufelt und somit meinen cpu, und am besten auch noch die umliegenden komponenten ausreichend kuehl haelt. Preis bis ca 30€. Der luefter soll !unbedingt! vormontierbar sein. Achja und redet mir das gehaeuse jetzt bloss nicht aus! xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2011)

Scythe Mugen II Rev.B oder die EKL Alpenföhn Groß Klockner oder Brocken


> Achja und redet mir das gehaeuse jetzt bloss nicht aus! xD


Wer auf einen Bienenstock steht?!


----------



## Happyplace4190 (4. Januar 2011)

Jepp der Scythe Muggen II .. Preisleistung TOP !


----------



## qwerkop23 (4. Januar 2011)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> Jepp der Scythe Muggen II .. Preisleistung TOP !



isso


----------



## r0kk5tar (4. Januar 2011)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> Jepp der Scythe Muggen II .. Preisleistung TOP !


 
der mugen II ist richtig gut und das p/l verhaeltnis ist auch spitze, ABER der kann wenn ich jetzt nen komplett-pc bei hardwareversand zusammenstelle und bestelle nicht vormontiert werden oder?!
Das hatte ich am anfang auch erwaehnt dass der unbedingt vormontierbar sein muss, warscheinlich habe ich mich ein bissl unpräzise ausgedrückt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2011)

Ja das war etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt, also Kühler die die dort verbauen sind ja quasi nur Boxed Modelle ode rsolche wie AC Freezer. Hast du keinen Spezie der da mal helfen könnte? Notfalls würde ich dann 5 Taler in die Kaffekasse investieren beim PC Dealer um die Ecke, falls alle Stricke reißen denn einen guten Kühler müßte man irgendwann eh montieren.


----------



## r0kk5tar (4. Januar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja das war etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt, also Kühler die die dort verbauen sind ja quasi nur Boxed Modelle ode rsolche wie AC Freezer. Hast du keinen Spezie der da mal helfen könnte? Notfalls würde ich dann 5 Taler in die Kaffekasse investieren beim PC Dealer um die Ecke, falls alle Stricke reißen denn einen guten Kühler müßte man irgendwann eh montieren.



Da haste recht, haette auch den ein oder anderen der sich mit sowas auskennt, und notfalls gibts auch noch den pc-kleinhaendler um die ecke.
Aber erlischt dann nicht eventuel die garantie? Auch in dem punkt dass ein richtiger prozi-kuehler irgendwann eh noetig wird, haste recht. Ist im uebrigen ne boxed version, aber die soll alles andere als leise sein, aber
kuehl soll sie die cpu laut diverser alternate bewertungen dennoch halten, deswegen einziger grund die lautstaerke des boxed.


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2011)

Es erlischt in keinster Weise die Garantie bei einem Kühlertausch. Höchstens wenn du SOLCHEN Mist baust, dass alles kaputt geht, was aber nicht passieren dürfte.  Und da du den Kühler ja von einem Fachmann montieren lässt wird da schon nichts passieren.


----------



## r0kk5tar (4. Januar 2011)

@ ahab:
ich hab zwar nicht gesagt, dass ich den von nem fachmann montieren lasse, sondern dass die moeglichkeit dazu besteht. Erstmal schauen ob hardwareversand den cpu-kuehler vllt nicht doch einbaut, wenn nicht werde ich aber den fachmann statt freund oder familie dranlassen. Ich verlasse mich mal auf die aussage dass die garantie nicht erlischt, faende ich aber selbst absurd wenn die garantie nachm einbau erloescht. Von daher ... 

der scythe mugen 2 wird dann warscheinlich als kuehler dienen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (5. Januar 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Es erlischt in keinster Weise die Garantie bei einem Kühlertausch. Höchstens wenn du SOLCHEN Mist baust, dass alles kaputt geht, was aber nicht passieren dürfte.



Falsch.

Ich zitiere aus der kleinen "Betriebsanleitung" des X4 955:


> Verwenden sie *ausschließlich* den mitgelieferten Kühlkörper/Lüfter. Bei Verwendung eines anderen Kühlkörpers verfällt der Garantieanspruch.



Über die Nachweisbarkeit und den Sinn davon lässt sich natürlich streiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2011)

Es gibt ja allerdings auch CPU´s die als Tray verkauft werden, dann dürfte man ja keinen Kühler verbauen? Im Bekanntenkreis kam es schon mal zu einer defekten CPU mit anderem Kühler ( hatte weder mit der Montage noch mit Kühlproblemen zu tun ), und diese wurde ersetzt. Bei sachgerechter Montage sollte in den wenigsten Fällen ein Problem auftauchen, die sichern sich halt ab wenn auch übertrieben.


----------



## Hitman-47 (6. Januar 2011)

Bei Tray sieht das ein bisschen anders aus. Da gibts auch gar keine Garantie, bei der Boxed Variante gibt's 3 Jahre von AMD.

Falls aber jemals die CPU verrecken sollte, einfach aufpassen, dass man nichts von einem anderen Kühler erwähnt sondern sagen, man hätte den normalen Boxed-Kühler drauf gehabt und man ist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Ahab (6. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, nach dem Kühler wird niemand fragen. Nur wenn es mehr als offensichtlich ist - wenn die CPU verbeult ist weil der Kühler verkantet oder so.  De facto empfiehlt wohl jeder Fachmann einen Tauschkühler. Die boxed Modelle sind in der Regel einfach nicht tragbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2011)

> Bei Tray sieht das ein bisschen anders aus. Da gibts auch gar keine Garantie


Das wäre mir neu das man hier in Deutschland eine CPU ohne irgendwelche Gewährleistung kaufen kann. Der UNterschied ist nur das es auf Tray meist nur 12 Monate Garantie gibt ( trotzdem hat man 24 Monate Gewährleistung ). Das Versender so einen Klotz nicht verbauen hat schon seine Gründe, da der Versand teilweise schon etwas ruppiger ausfällt.


----------



## Hitman-47 (6. Januar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu das man hier in Deutschland eine CPU ohne irgendwelche Gewährleistung kaufen kann. Der UNterschied ist nur das es auf Tray meist nur 12 Monate Garantie gibt ( trotzdem hat man 24 Monate Gewährleistung ).



Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass es keine Gewährleistung gibt, die ist ja rechtlich vorgeschrieben. Man sollte Garantie (freiwillig) und Gewährleistung (rechtlich vorgeschrieben) nicht gleichsetzen. Die Gewährleistung hat nur dummerweise den Nachteil, dass es nach 6 Monaten eine Beweislastumkehr gibt, d.h., wenn nach den 6 Monaten was kaputt geht, musst du (rein theoretisch) beweisen können, dass der Fehler schon von Anfang an da war. Gestaltet sich meist schwierig, auch wenn die meisten Hersteller sich selten querstellen.


----------

